# Swedish: Pejl-pejla (Stockholmslang?)



## Södertjej

Jag läser nu en bok med en massa slang (Stockholmslang, Rinkebyslang) så undrar jag om pejl/pejla är det samma som kolla/ha koll eller om det inte riktigt är samma sak. Tack för era förslag.

Några exempel

Han lyssnade halvhjärtat. Ville *pejla in* henne, folket därute, deras inställning, styrka.

Enligt Nilsson var Runeby en man som hade *pejl *på Citypoliserna

Verkade läsa av honom lika mycket som han *pejlade* henne.


----------



## cocuyo

Pejla är ett gammalt ord som betyder att "känna efter". Vi känner kanske till det mest från navigationen, där man kan pejla fyrar eller andra hållpunkter för att ta ut bäringar till dem, men även där handlar det om en överförd betydelse. Man använder en _pegel _(pejlsticka) för att mäta nivån på en vätska i en tank, pejla djupet, och även i dammar används pegel för att se vattennivån. Se http://www.fyris-on-line.nu/kommentarer.asp andra stycket. 

Så särskilt renodlad stockholmsslang är det inte, det har använts förr och på många håll och inom många yrkesområden, och betydelsen är samma inom vitt skilda områden. Med tanke på den mer specifika användningen av pejlstickan betraktar jag det väl inte ens som slang.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Jag ser den överförda betydelsen som tämligen informell men nej, definitivt inte slang.

Pejla/pejla in är väl lite mer diskret än kolla - man sonderar terrängen, känner sig för o.s.v., däremot tycker jag att ha pejl på Citypoliserna är ganska synonymt med 'ha koll på' - man vet var man har dem, antagligen vet man också vilka de civila spanarna är, etc.

/Wilma


----------



## vestfoldlilja

Just thought I would mention that it's also used in Norwegian, but then spelled peil/peiling. 

Jeg har ikke peil/peiling - I have no idea/I don't know. 

I've read in a book that the word is Dutch and really correlates to when the "needle" of a compass is turning.

I wonder if the word is used in Danish as well?


----------



## cocuyo

I betydelsen att pejla djupet används "pejle dybden" på danska, men jag vet inte hur det är med överförd mindre bokstavlig användning.


----------



## hanne

Vi bruger "pejlemærke" om et sigtepunkt i mange forskellige sammenhænge som ikke har nogen maritim tilknytning, men har ikke nogen variant svarende til det norske "ha peiling".


----------



## cocuyo

Och i holländskan betyder peilen att mäta nivån; peilstok är oljemätstickan i en motor ex.vis. 

Para volver a la jerga, hay en castellano también ciertas acepciones acerca de eso; en Buenos Aires, _medir el aceite_ es una de las expresiones para el sexo.


----------



## Södertjej

Tack ska ni alla ha för era förslag.



Wilma_Sweden said:


> däremot tycker jag att ha pejl på Citypoliserna är ganska synonymt med 'ha koll på' - man vet var man har dem, antagligen vet man också vilka de civila spanarna är, etc.


Skillnaden blir kanske prepositionen, eller? Ha pejl på Citypoliserna men pejla in henne.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Södertjej said:


> Skillnaden blir kanske prepositionen, eller? Ha pejl på Citypoliserna men pejla in henne.


Absolut!

/Wilma


----------



## Sepia

hanne said:


> Vi bruger "pejlemærke" om et sigtepunkt i mange forskellige sammenhænge som ikke har nogen maritim tilknytning, men har ikke nogen variant svarende til det norske "ha peiling".


 

Pejlemaerker har heller aldrig haft en decideret maritim betydning. Det er ganske enkelt maerker man pejler efter - det er ikke kun paa havet man bruger kort og kompas.


----------

